# Stab weight advantages



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

weighting the main will keep the shooter in the shot and bring about a better quality of shot. With the added weight the pressure into the bow needs to be a little more to keep the dot in the middle; to balance this out the pressure between the halves and pressure at the release hand needs to be higher, if the pressure bleeds off or isn't there the dot goes straight out the bottom.

as for weighting the side bar more than needed... that won't really get you anywhere other than taking the bow out of "balance" and inducing a number of things at full draw


----------



## CoolRide (Dec 10, 2014)

N7709K said:


> weighting the main will keep the shooter in the shot and bring about a better quality of shot. With the added weight the pressure into the bow needs to be a little more to keep the dot in the middle; to balance this out the pressure between the halves and pressure at the release hand needs to be higher, if the pressure bleeds off or isn't there the dot goes straight out the bottom.
> 
> as for weighting the side bar more than needed... that won't really get you anywhere other than taking the bow out of "balance" and inducing a number of things at full draw


I was thinking that " over weight " up front will help with consistent push ,and help with the bow shoulder ?
If you have a heavy counter left off set rear stab ( right hand shooter ) this will force your pointer finger top knuckle into the riser and set up a very consistent grip placement and grip ???? 
The above are question not statements


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

for the first part. If the shoulder is set correctly and the alignment of the shoulders is correct you can weight the main to cause a weight forward effect in the "balance" of the rig. This weight forward does take more "push" (not an actual push as it is an increase in pressure into the bow; this increase into the bow will be balanced on the release side by an increase in pressure there) to keep the dot in the middle. The added weight subtly brings about an aggressive/positive shot through the increase in pressure between the halves; you cannot be hesitant and just sit and wait for the shot to happen. This I how i run my bars and I know several others whom have done the same thing with very good success; it takes a little getting used to and understanding that when the dot drops low you stop the shot and let down.

with the second part. the back bar is more to allow for a weighted front bar to sit in the middle than it is to set the grip or cant the bow into the grip. The grip gets set and learned outside of shooting the shot; pick up the bow, set the grip, hook up the release, and then repeat the process until the hands know where they are going (if you keep the same grip every time, torque becomes a non issue, its the same each time and becomes negligible. Even with the best grip there is going to be some torque; the goal NEEDS to be getting the hands in the same position each and EVERY time, not getting the bow to be "torque free"). i've yet to find a bow that wants to sit with the left side high after correctly setting up bars or even without bars... So for me, i don't put any thought into bringing the shelf into more contact with the hand than is already present. Now low mounts and the change in CoG will have a substantial impact on how the bow reacts upon the shot and how the hold reacts.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

CoolRide said:


> What are the advanced advantages of having " excess " weight up front and exces weight on a wing to the side.
> In short setting up a rig very front and side heavy


my formula is pretty simple.

I add enough front weight that my float is stable. I then position the side rod for some downward angle for keel, and out enough that the bow is comfortable to handle and load, and add weight until it feels balanced. there's no sensation of side heaviness, in fact it feels utterly wrong without the side rod.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

front weight makes the bow react in a deliberate and decidedly consistent reaction to the shot, as well as defining float consistency. side or back weight tailors that reaction to the torque created when the shot breaks. together work in a Gyroscopic effect to stabilize the bow during the shot and make the follow through, at the instant of the shot breaking, do the same thing every time.
your grip is a effectual "modifier" of that follow through or reaction, it's important that you learn to have a consistent grip and then arrange the stabs accordingly, but the stabs also minimize the affect that a somewhat less consistent grip has on the shot. more weight more immunity to grip inconsistencies and variations of reaction from grip inconsistencies. the limiting factor is your strength and form.....correct shoulder set....to hold up the weight. some input to offset these factors, is holding weight, higher holding weight dynamically allows more stab weight. 
as you see, a pattern, or trend is developing through the above axioms......as the importance of stab weight is realized, it becomes apparent, that draw weights and thus holding weights have come to where they commonly are now a days.


----------



## chilipowder (Nov 1, 2012)

N7709K said:


> .... Now low mounts and the change in CoG will have a substantial impact on how the bow reacts upon the shot and how the hold reacts.


Please don't leave us in suspense.... how will it react?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

And the thought of the day; CoolRide, banned. too, banned. dua lam pa, banned. Inc, banned.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

The most advantage is having a lighter bow and when you put the most lightweight but stiffest stabilizers, the total weight is spread more farther out from the riser


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> And the thought of the day; CoolRide, banned. too, banned. dua lam pa, banned. Inc, banned.


I was wondering how long it was going to take for that one to be caught....he is persistent though....haha.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

montigre said:


> I was wondering how long it was going to take for that one to be caught....he is persistent though....haha.


 all these were the same person? 
what it takes to get banned so many times? ? ?


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I miss them. Often the source of some very good info. Have no idea why they were banned, but that's not my business. :sad:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a World 1-5 class shooter in my neighborhood, he got banned from my club for a life.....but I know neither sides were right neither wrong...I have invited him several times as my guest to shoot with me and nobody could tell me a word


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

jealousy


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> And the thought of the day; CoolRide, banned. too, banned. dua lam pa, banned. Inc, banned.


Easy for you to say.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Easy for you to say.


Well, sure. The same person. He made it 3 days just recently, lyduzx, before getting caught. Got a PM from and he was Xed before I could reply.
Should we give him "A" for effort


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

bigHUN said:


> The most advantage is having a lighter bow and when you put the most lightweight but stiffest stabilizers, the total weight is spread more farther out from the riser


that's why I still have my Carbon Matrix. the extra mass is all in stabilisation, not dead in the bow itself.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

AS I read this post it comes to me that I'd like to contact a certain person. How can I do this ?I have tried all the right click stuff to no avail. Could someone please help me out? Thank you in advance.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

put pointer on name


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> put cursor on name


 >left click (a drop down set of selections appear)>select private message>compose message. 
">" is a separator between each command/action.

From Tapatalk: Tap member avatar>tap envelope in upper right corner>compose message.



> that's why I still have my Carbon Matrix. the extra mass is all in stabilisation, not dead in the bow itself.


I hear this a lot. On my super lightweight 7075 aluminum riser hunting rig, it seemed way nervous when I first got it and I added two stabs and thought it was great. After one hunting season, I took them off, dropped the letoff, and it held way steadier. Added a 3/8" drive 15/16 short socket to the lower rear mount and shoots pretty darn well to 50yds. Even shot 13 up Wednesday night. 
Still working on changing my spot rig to field. It wants a whole new weighting, different rear/side stab position, full draw positon, grip, arrows, and rest, so far...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, sure. The same person. He made it 3 days just recently, lyduzx, before getting caught. Got a PM from and he was Xed before I could reply.
> Should we give him "A" for effort


Haha, I got a couple of PMs from this username also, just a "hi" and nothing else. Thought it was some stalking weirdo or something--had no idea it was our adventurous "2 big balls".


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

When you are banned, your not allowed to make an alternate profile and act like nothing happened.

That said, let's keep the topic here to stab weights.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Does heavy front stabilizer weight like a harder pull in wall I like to pull hard on wall I use 32 long rod with 3 oz on end should I go up on end weight


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Redman. 

If your float is right in the middle and stays there, leave it. I've noticed that anything at all in weight changes front, has effected the middle float. 

On my MR7 I have 6.5 to the front and 10 on my Apex7 the same 30" rod for both. If I had a 32" like you, I'd need less weight to again keeping the float in the middle.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

redman said:


> Does heavy front stabilizer weight like a harder pull in wall I like to pull hard on wall I use 32 long rod with 3 oz on end should I go up on end weight


Only start adding weight to the front if you are shooting your shot and coming out of the top. This means with the amount you are pulling, you are pulling harder than the weight up front if you're coming out of the top and you'll need to add weight.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

you add front weight if your float isn't stable too.


----------

